# Is this just cosmetic damage



## Tyler Durand (Sep 7, 2021)

Is this just cosmetic or does it need to be replaced?


----------



## Tyler Durand (Sep 7, 2021)

Tyler Durand said:


> View attachment 158857
> 
> Is this just cosmetic or does it need to be replaced?


The damage is on the bottom of the tail btw


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

It looks like you are missing part of the edge.....if that's the case I wouldn't call it cosmetic.


----------



## Tyler Durand (Sep 7, 2021)

phillyphan said:


> It looks like you are missing part of the edge.....if that's the case I wouldn't call it cosmetic.


Is it fixable?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

So, from what you stated, the missing edge and base material is on the end of the tail, meaning that it's a part of the board that's not in contact with the snow on a continuous basis (it won't matter much). In other words: it's not on a section of the board that affects performance directly.

The edge-break looks super clean so I'm wondering if it's not been already repaired (something worth finding out).

However, if we assume it hasn't been touched and it's just weird break/damage, you'd have to make sure to seal it properly (marine epoxy or something like it) in order to avoid water getting inside the board and completely ruining it.

- _Would the board be rideable as is_?
Yes, but you clearly run the risk of ruining it by letting water get inside, make the core swell and delaminate the whole thing.

-_If sealed would the board be rideable and more durable_?
Yes, the durability is directly dependent on the epoxy job you'll do and re-do if necessary.

Therefore, I assume your next question is:
-_How much is the board worth in its present condition_?
Not much if I were the one looking to buy. It's still a good amount of damage that may or may not be fixable for mid-long-term. There are plenty of used boards in better condition in every budget strata out there that do not need repairs. Your call but I wouldn't buy it unless it was very close to be given to me and I was certain I could do a good repair job myself instead of paying a shop to do it. Otherwise, keep your money and buy something that works from the get go.


----------



## Tyler Durand (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you a ton this really helps👍


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

That's gotta be a repair right? I just cant wrap my head around how it wouldn't be. It looks like someone blew out an edge and got a "good enough" repair done.

At any rate this is debateable, but you don't need metal edges after the effective edge. Like Surgeon mentioned as long as it's sealed up and you don't see wood core material your probably fine.


----------



## Tyler Durand (Sep 7, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> So, from what you stated, the missing edge and base material is on the end of the tail, meaning that it's a part of the board that's not in contact with the snow on a continuous basis (it won't matter much). In other words: it's not on a section of the board that affects performance directly.
> 
> The edge-break looks super clean so I'm wondering if it's not been already repaired (something worth finding out).
> 
> ...


He said he sealed I’m guessing 150$ wouldn’t be a good price though


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Tyler Durand said:


> He said he sealed I’m guessing 150$ wouldn’t be a good price though


Hard to say without knowing what it is... I'm assuming an Ultrafear based on the shape of the tail?
Still would be too high for me, unless it was fairly recent and with good recent bindings (but I'm guessing this person is just selling his damaged board without the bindings) and at that point you're basically paying for the bindings and very little for the board.

It's never an easy situation: to the original owner who bought it new (so paid full price or close to it) and got it fixed (more money), the board is clearly "worth" more than to an outsider willing to buy a used and damaged/repaired board.

To him/her it's still a rideable board that was bought new and then paid to be kept rideable.
To me/you, it's a board with significant damage that devalues it greatly.

His best hope is finding a beginner or someone who doesn't know much about boards in order to sell it. I'm not saying he's willingly screwing people over, it's just that most people who know that stuff will pass on it, knowing there are better deals out there, unless it's super-duper-extra cheap.

Your call.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyler Durand said:


> Is it fixable?


What Surgeon said. Me, I probably wouldn't ride it again.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Ditto above. It’s a ridable beater board. I would ride it if it were mine but I wouldn’t pay money for it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's definitely been repaired and has had a full base grind etc, there's nice structure in the base but it needs a good wax.

If that's the only damage and the rest of the board is in great shape, I don't think $150 is unreasonable. As far as performance goes, yeah that's purely cosmetic and the board will ride just fine. If you want that particular model and size board, I'd take the savings buying that one than one with zero damage for more $$$.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Phedder said:


> It's definitely been repaired and has had a full base grind etc, there's nice structure in the base but it needs a good wax.
> 
> If that's the only damage and the rest of the board is in great shape, I don't think $150 is unreasonable. As far as performance goes, yeah that's purely cosmetic and the board will ride just fine. If you want that particular model and size board, I'd take the savings buying that one than one with zero damage for more $$$.


While I understand what you mean, I can't say I agree based on what little info we have, especially considering what we don't have: year and model...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> While I understand what you mean, I can't say I agree based on what little info we have, especially considering what we don't have: year and model...


'If the rest of the board is in great shape' then it's a perfectly good rider. My point is if I was looking for a specific board and I happened to find one with that kind of cosmetic damage to it that was otherwise in great shape, I'd happily pay $150 for it instead of say $300 for a near mint one of the same board. If it was along the effective edge totally different story, but back there on the tail wouldn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Phedder said:


> 'If the rest of the board is in great shape' then it's a perfectly good rider. My point is if I was looking for a specific board and I happened to find one with that kind of cosmetic damage to it that was otherwise in great shape, I'd happily pay $150 for it instead of say $300 for a near mint one of the same board. If it was along the effective edge totally different story, but back there on the tail wouldn't bother me one bit.


Ok I get it now.


----------

